# Greek and Hebrew Keyboards



## fredtgreco (Nov 22, 2005)

OK,

I have finally completed what I needed to get done. I have placed a ZIP file on my website for downloading. It is 1.5MB large, so it should be an easy download. You can get it at:

http://www.tulipfaith.com/files/GreekHebrewtools.zip

What is in the ZIP?

1. A Word template (greekmacros.dot) That contains two macros. One allows you to type in Greek, then the second sets everything back to nornmal. I have them set up on a toolbar in Word, and also keystrokes assigned to the (Alt+G is for Greek, Alt+Q is for return to normal). Part of why you need the macro is because the keyboard does not work real well in Times New Roman, you need a unicode font.

2. A folder with the Logos Greek Keyboard. It has installation instructions and allows you to type Greek letters in unicode font. It is really easy to use - it has the best keystrokes for accents I have seen. For example, instead of having to remember complex double mark keys (e.g. rough breathing + accute accent) you can simply type the keys individually (e.g. first type rough breathing, then type accent, and it automatically does the combination).

3. A folder with the Logos Hebrew keyboard. Its installation is a bit trickier, but still can be done with the instructions.

4. Several fonts that are helpful:

a. Cardo is a unicode font with both Greek and Hebrew support.
b. Gentium (and Gentium Alt) is the best Greek unicode font I have seen. That is what I use for the macro, and what you have seen in my posts
c. Ezra SILSR (and Ezra SIL) are Hebrew fonts. They also work with the Hebrew keyboard.

if anyone has trouble using them, let me know.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 22, 2005)

Grazie ! Very cool.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 23, 2005)

Just to be clear:

the macros will not work unless you install the Logos Greek Keyboard, which is also included in the ZIP file.


----------

